# Taming a rescued bird



## HappyWDWCampers (Jan 3, 2010)

I recently rescued a 'tiel bird from a family who felt he was too "noisy" and was going to let him loose outside. I had him out of the cage today to try to work with him and it started out so well. He walked up my arm and sat on my shoulder and preened my hair! I was so happy. He flew off my hand and I got him and held him some more. But then he flew off and landed on the top of his cage.. this was awful any time I got near him to pick him up he attacked me. I am now bleeding from him. How do I work on this with him?


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Sounds like he's cage bound sort of. His cage is his domain. You could try just leaving your hand at the door of his cage for 15 minutes an hour and let him get used to your hand. OR you could try to tame him in another room away from the cage so that he can't see it and fly back to it.


----------



## HappyWDWCampers (Jan 3, 2010)

I am thinking the same thing... I was afraid to take him out of that room because I don't want him too close to the other birds yet. Maybe I can cover his cage? Do you think getting him a new bigger cage will help or will he become territorial of that one too?


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Well he may be afraid of it at first lol...but he'll get used to it. You could try switching up the perches and toys in his current cage for now, like switching where everything is, as this will make the cage seem "new" and not like his "old" cage.


----------



## HappyWDWCampers (Jan 3, 2010)

LOL -- there is no room in teh cage to move anything... it is too small as far as I am concerned and there are no bars to separate him from the tray on the bottom either... I am a little concerned that he only seems to eat when I am around but I can't move him into a more public area without violating quarantine rules and having him in the same room as other birds...  I feel so bad for him.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

AW but you're trying and that's what matters. You have to make sure your other birds are safe too. Well hopefully he doesn't get possessive of the new cage. lol


----------



## HappyWDWCampers (Jan 3, 2010)

Well, the new cage is not here yet... it is being raffled off and I am just praying and praying we win. He needs it but it is so nice and EXPENSIVE that it is not in the budget right now. I find out on June 4th if I win. If not, I am back to looking on Craiglist but so far all that Craigslist has turned up are rusty messes!


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Yea that can be tricky...try looking on ebayclassifieds.com as well, its just like craigslist but ran by ebay. You don't bet on anything though, nothing like that.


----------



## Wicket (May 28, 2011)

I'd say cover his cage while you work with him, or if you can, move it elsewhere. Good luck.


----------

